# Lightroom Mobile and RAW files



## LumixUser (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi,

With the new Lightroom mobile version (4.1), I can add Panasonic RAW files (.rw2) from a folder on my MicroSD card into Lightroom mobile, but not Olympus RAW files. The filter in the lower left corner has the options "JPEG/PNG" and "DNG/RW2" only.

Why is apparently only rw2 supported? Is Panasonic's raw format a DNG derivate?

If that is the reason, when will RAW support for Android be released?

Actually, I am quite disappointed, how the Lightroom development team set the priorities. An import of RAW files should have been one of the first things to develop, but instead Lightroom mobile focused on cloud syncing and image editing of JPEGs.

Very, very strange.

Kind regards

Thomas


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 14, 2016)

It's probably just a matter of time. LrM for iOS supports just about every raw file.


----------



## LumixUser (Jul 14, 2016)

OK, but why currently only .rw2 support?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 14, 2016)

LumixUser said:


> ... how the Lightroom development team set the priorities. An import of RAW files should have been one of the first things to develop, but instead Lightroom mobile focused on cloud syncing and image editing of JPEGs


I'll hazard a good guess that priorities are set based upon the level of difficulty to implement AND the number of users impacted by the feature.  Phone and tablet cameras produce JPEGs  It's not hard to think that implementing a cloud sync of the Phone and tablet camera JPEGs to the master LR catalog would be a first priority.  RAW files require heavy lifting. You will reach more people initially if you concentrate on the RAW formats of the (99.9%?) of LR users that use Canon and Nikon.   Proprietary RAW formats from cameras that are not as popular have to wait until resources are available.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 14, 2016)

Cletus, '.rw2' is a Panasonic format...


----------



## rob211 (Jul 14, 2016)

LrM is only on 2.4 for iOS and 2.1 on Android; sure you have the latest?

We noticed that before 2.4 we could actually use some RAWs in LrM that weren't officially supported (the thread's here somewhere). I'd make a guess that the rw2 support is just that, unofficial. Only DNGs officially work in Android.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 14, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Cletus, '.rw2' is a Panasonic format...


This is exactly my point, "Proprietary RAW formats from cameras that are not as popular..."


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 14, 2016)

clee01l said:


> This is exactly my point, "Proprietary RAW formats from cameras that are not as popular..."



You are missing the point. According to the OP, right now .rw2 *is* support in LrM Android already (but .cr2 or .nef are not supported yet)...


----------



## rufy93 (Jul 15, 2016)

Side note 
Olympus raw (orf) is supported on the Web version. 

Sent from my vk6050s using Tapatalk


----------



## addieleman (Jul 15, 2016)

Now that I can do raw processing on my iPad 4, I'm thinking to get an SD card reader for the iPad to read the raws from my camera (Sony A7R2) into Lightroom Mobile and process them there. That way I could do some preliminary processing while away from my desktop and possibly even produce a jpeg to share on WhatsApp. Is that possible? Thanks!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes, that is now possible.


----------



## addieleman (Jul 15, 2016)

Wow, that's a fast answer. Thanks a lot!


----------



## LumixUser (Jul 15, 2016)

clee01l said:


> This is exactly my point, "Proprietary RAW formats from cameras that are not as popular..."



That doesn't really matter. Lightroom is foremost a RAW processing product. Therefore, one can expect, that RAW file import, viewing, management, and perhaps editing (not first priority) would be the main goals of a mobile version. Since no one has permanently conncetion to a network, this dependency to syncing over the cloud is silly and deminishes the usefullness of the product.

I want to store, manage, and view my RAW images on a small mobile device (prefarably on a tablet), while I am on the road. Image editing has the least priority. Customers already wait about two years, that RAW support is available on the two most popular mobile platforms (IOS and Android). Still it is not there yet with an Adobe product (at least for Android). I really wonder while others, like slingShot portfolio already did their homework.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 18, 2016)

LumixUser said:


> OK, but why currently only .rw2 support?



Because there's a Panasonic mobile phone (CM1) that shoots RW2, and they were adding support for raw photos shot on Android phones. No mobile phones currently shoot NEF or CR2.  

I'm certainly that support will come though.  Adobe just develop on one platform first, before repeating on the other.


----------



## mcasan (Jul 22, 2016)

With IOS 10 all the newer iPhone and iPad cameras will be able to save in DNG.   Apple is also updating IOS Photos to support DNG.   So it will be so nice to have multiple options for editing a raw file on IOS devices this fall.


----------

